# red shaved faces! more puppy pics (5wks old)



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

so kissable! and deadly cute! it's disappointing in a way because the pictures really don't do them justice, they're even cuter in real life! especially when they're cruising around, playing with each other and trying to chew on your big toe!! I'm in love! :kiss:


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh, absolutely toooo cute!! Is the pic of the pup by itself your boy? What a face!! He looks Leatherstocking for sure!!! Oh, my, I'm going to enjoy watching your boy grow up too...lol.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the pup by itself is our boy(red collar) ... we haven't completely decided yet! They all look so similar and SO GOOD! It's hard to decide! There's hardly any variation in color, now that their faces are done you can tell which ones are just a touch lighter, so I guess I've kinda ruled them out, and then there's a couple with bodies that are a tad long, so we can rule them out... then there's a couple that kinda keep to themselves and tend to hide in the back of the box more (then again, by the end of my visit they were the ones chewing my finger! which surprised me! lol) it's a really tough call!! They're a great little bunch, some really nice quality puppies there! The red collar is probably my first pick; he's got really dark points, a dark red coat and he's nice and square... and totally confident and friendly! ...we'll see how temperament testing goes and see from there! 
They're all deadly cute, really can't go wrong!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

.. one more thing... the last pic shows my red collar boy with a nice straight back and nice high tail... I like the profile shot of his body in that one!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53uIMEWybMM


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahhh, how cute are they! You must be so excited, it's great to have such a choice. I'm sure the temperament testing will help make up your mind. That red boy is awfully cute though.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

They are all so cute, congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

So kissable is right!!! Awwww!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_and well you should be!! They are amazingly cute....I can't wait to see your final pic!
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

They are so adorable. How much longer till you get him home?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

17 days and counting! :cheer2:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhh they are sooo cute!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It does look like you have a great group of pups to pick from. Great expressions and gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! You can't go wrong. not too much longer and yet it is still forever away.


----------

